# Vomiting every night



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

My 14 month old DD will vomit almost every night for about a week straight. She threw up 3 out of the 4 last nights. It is always at bedtime as I am nursing her to sleep. She doesn't seem grumpy or in pain before and goes to bed quite happily, nurses happily and suddenly throws up and gets upside when I take her to clean her up because she wants to go right to sleep.

It seems to happen every couple of months and I start stressing about food and allergies and plan to take her to the doctor and then it stops. I think it might be related to teething but I can't be sure. She doesn't fuss extra when she is teething. She has an excellent appetite during the day and drinks a lot of water and nurses quite a bit. DH has a strong family history of allergies but DD hasn't shown any signs so we are extra nervous and watchful for allergy symptoms.

Has anyone else had this? It seems so odd b/c she is fine right before and right after but it is almost every single night. I have a fear of vomiting so it makes putting her to bed something I am terrified of (heart pounding, hands shaking) but she doesn't seem to notice that and I work on calming myself down. We also don't have a washer/dryer so I need to go to the laundromat which is expensive so I washed the sheets in the bathtub and now greatly appreciate why washing machines were invented.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow! That is puzzleing! I had a similar thing happen a year ago with my ds1. But he would throw up every morning after he got out of bed. I was almost positive it was due to a minor head injury. Of course the doctor didn't agree with me. My mama instinct told me that it may have been dizziness when he first got up out of bed.

Has she had any sort of injury lately? Possible ear infection? If it just happens when she lays down to go to sleep I would assume it may be some kind of vertigo..... worth looking into if it continues!


----------



## boatrat (Jul 21, 2008)

My ds was the same at this age. I would get so worried, then it would go away. Always at bedtime, too. My ds also spit up a lit as a baby, and I expect that thevrwo are related. He was a "happy spitter". He stopped doing this around 2 yes.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

reflux?


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

No injuries. At first I thought possibly head injury when she was 7 months and learned how to pull herself up to standing and used to fall and hit her head often but then the vomiting seemed to be unrelated. But she hasn't hit her head at all lately, she is very good at falling and sparing her head.

I don't think it is reflux related because she rarely spit up or cried as a baby and her tummy doesn't seem to hurt at all. She would spit up at most once a week, so less than most babies without reflux.

These periods of throwing up seem to come and go which makes it even odder. I guess the only thing left to assume is teething? Maybe it is vertigo related or just related to being overexcited. She also sometimes throws up when we are away from home for the night and we usually fly to wherever we are going. Always at nightime when we are going to bed. I also wondered if it could be my milk.


----------



## farmwife (Jun 22, 2006)

This may have nothing to do with your situation, but I was watching one of those mystery illness shows on TLC. Their daughter threw up every night. Finally, after checking allergies and lots of other stuff, a doctor found out she was having seizures and that's what was causing the vomitting. That's all I can really remember. So sorry you have to deal with this. Hope you find an answer soon.


----------



## manamakeri (May 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmwife* 
This may have nothing to do with your situation, but I was watching one of those mystery illness shows on TLC. Their daughter threw up every night. Finally, after checking allergies and lots of other stuff, a doctor found out she was having seizures and that's what was causing the vomitting. That's all I can really remember. So sorry you have to deal with this. Hope you find an answer soon.

I was going to post the same thing because I saw that episode too. Of course, it may be nothing like that in this case, but that was episode was the first thing I thought of.

No real helpful advice though. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Either that or possibly cyclical vomiting syndrome. The episodes often happen at the same time of the day and there can be large breaks in between. I don't know much, but I think there might be a mom on here who's child was diagnosed with it. Can't seem to remember who though.


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

This vomiting series seems to be over thank goodness.
My mommy intution doesn't seem to think it is anything serious. I looked up cyclical vomiting and it seems like the vomiting needs to be more intense. DD vomits once and is fine. Seizure also seem off, I think I would notice even an absence seizure since I am hyperaware of things like that.
Is it possible for a kid her age to overeat? Can she be eating a lot at dinner and then nursing is just too much for her? She often eats right before bed since our dinner time is right before her bedtime. I always assume that toddlers know how to eat following hunger cues but maybe she is too full when she goes to sleep?

DD is an extremely healthy toddler. She has been following her growth curve perfectly since birth. She eats well. Nurses well. She walked at 10 months and her gross motor devlopment is very advanced and her verbal skills are right on target for her age. Can a kid who comes across as so healthy and strong really likely to have a bigger problem?

When she eats she will often "choke" on fruit peels or things that are too large and sometimes that too will make her vomit although she is growing out of it. Could she have a sensitive gag reflex that is contributing?


----------



## Amandala (Jan 8, 2009)

This is definitely weird, but my initial instinct is to say, "Kids puke!"


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

if you have the dates for when these vomiting instances occurred, see if they line up with the full moon. If they do, then its likely a parasite. Don't worry, 95% of all of us have 1 type of parasite or another. I gave DS artemesia & clove from Bioray and the monthly full moon puking instances stopped.


----------



## lyra2007 (Mar 17, 2010)

My DD does/did that too. She never seemed sick before or after, never had a fever or crankiness. And always right after her before-bed nursing or bottle. Much less now at 29 months, but quite a bit at your DD's age and for 8 months after. This sounds really weird, but we kind of had to teach her to burp. You would think that would be natural, but we realized afterwards that she really almost never burped. But one day she did and you could tell she instantly felt better, so now we encourage a big burp. She does still vomit occasionally, but we can totally see the signs and can at least get her to a room with tile floors! We have also really been encouraging her to chew (she is still very much in shovel and gulp mode. Not sure if that helps, but it's probably good to learn anyway.


----------



## shnitzel (Jan 6, 2010)

I am actually pretty confident that I figured it out. She did throw up once after but she had just eaten an entire burger while running around before bedtime so vomiting wasn't unusual.

I noticed she was throwing up the nights I could really feel let-down while nursing her. I had overactive let-down and oversupply when she was an infant but she managed it well. After a day of eating real food it was too much for her and she would suddenly be gulping down tons of milk when she only wanted to comfort suck. Now I express milk if I feel too full. I realized it would become a pattern because I would nurse less one day so she would throw up and because her tummy was empty she would nurse more and that would build my supply up so I would have more the next night and the cycle continues.

My FIL also told me on my trip home that he would randomly vomit as a kid. They never knew why and it went away when he got older.


----------



## Tricia Archie (Mar 6, 2012)

please tell where i can find information about ds artemisia and moon puking


----------



## Atoto (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I hope ur dd gets well, it is very frighten to see ur kid vomit every night, but if u said she is following her growth chart then I guess u shouldn't worry that much.
For me my kid is 14 months he was born a bit underweight. Now he is fine with Hight but he is underweight, what sacares me is that he vomits sometimes, I can't figure out what it is, sometimes he eats fine (mostly milk and pediasure) we give him solids too. Could this be cialic?..
He is an active bb, he walks, plays, he poops like 1 or sometimes 3 times a day. ...
Anybody here in the same boat?....
Thanks


----------

